# member that horror game back around 2006-2008



## majjy_rane (Nov 10, 2019)

i can't sleep because i'm thinking about this game all the time but don't remember anymore what the name was... you were teenagers locked up in a highschool and tried to get out and there was this giant hulk-style abomination crashing through the wall and grabbed one of you and trhowed you away like match sticks... i played it on the first xbox, anybody member that game??


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Nov 11, 2019)

Was it Obscure?

Jacob


----------



## majjy_rane (Nov 11, 2019)

omg yes! you are awesome dude! thank you! now my sleepless night can continue with reason now!  first i thought about that name but i was totally convinced it was the name of that creepy japanese horror game with the camera?!? whats the name of that then??? member that also?


----------



## blowerme (Nov 11, 2019)

majjy_rane said:


> omg yes! you are awesome dude! thank you! now my sleepless night can continue with reason now!  first i thought about that name but i was totally convinced it was the name of that creepy japanese horror game with the camera?!? whats the name of that then??? member that also?


I believe you are talking about fatal frame. I remember playing it


----------



## blowerme (Nov 11, 2019)

The camera game was fatal frame. I cant remember obscure


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Nov 11, 2019)

majjy_rane said:


> omg yes! you are awesome dude! thank you! now my sleepless night can continue with reason now!  first i thought about that name but i was totally convinced it was the name of that creepy japanese horror game with the camera?!? whats the name of that then??? member that also?


You're welcome mate  nah I only played Obscure for a bit on my friends Xbox back then. But looking at it now I'd really like to play it properly. It's actually pretty cheap on Steam.

Jacob


----------



## majjy_rane (Nov 11, 2019)

blowerme said:


> The camera game was fatal frame. I cant remember obscure


oh yeah! member the women with broken neck  i tried to find the last 2 pieces of the roots of my traumatized childhood. thanks to you guys i finally found them.


----------



## blowerme (Nov 11, 2019)

I can hardly remember the game. Maybe if I watched some screenplay it would come back. Hell I was prob 15 or younger lol


----------



## majjy_rane (Nov 11, 2019)

blowerme said:


> I can hardly remember the game. Maybe if I watched some screenplay it would come back. Hell I was prob 15 or younger lol


hehe my sister forced me to play such games when i was 8, and screaming that ghost and monsters were coming didn't make it any better


----------



## srh88 (Nov 19, 2019)

Remember manhunt? That was a pretty crazy game


----------



## OGBudz (Nov 19, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Remember manhunt? That was a pretty crazy game


I was just about to mention manhunt, fucking loved that game. Rockstar's best game next to the gta series.


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Nov 19, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Remember manhunt? That was a pretty crazy game


I haven't played the first one, but Manhunt 2 was pretty good. I remember it was banned in a couple of countries when it was released and the original version of the game was censored...

Jacob


----------

